# what is everyone working on for the new year



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Planning on giving my grave yard an upgrade and working on new props plus thinking of having a wall with zombies breaking out


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm planning Hillbillie hell this year, Not sure of all the details yet. Swamp stuff, Skellies dressed in overalls, and the General Lee up on blocks in the front yard maybe?


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

wow sounds great I got some decor done last sun but its slow going


----------

